# Finally ... I finished my daughters quilt!



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I finally finished. when I started this she had a full sized bed. She has had a queen and now a king... she can use it to wrap up in while watching tv.. it is just tied. Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## clairest james (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a long arm quilting machine. Been try to regulate my stitches for 5 days. So much for machine quilting,do it by hand would be more easy.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Very beautiful quilt.
Good job.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I am sure it will be enjoyed. Lots of love goes into hand made items.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments..


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great, and she will be so glad to have something you made especially for her.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

That's lovely. Very artistic.


----------



## mtnMarilyn (May 11, 2011)

Oooh, I love it! I love the Asian influence, too. I can't say that I am a quilter but I have made several quilts and I have tied all of them. I like the length of your ties.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks wonderful Mary! :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

That is just beautiful. And you have invested a lot of hard work. Am not into quilting but like the look of it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice. Lots of memories in the fabrics I'm sure.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

She will love it!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It looks so comfy-- I do a bit of machine quilting but like you, I do like tied quilts-- they get so soft and snuggly.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Lucky girl - it is beautiful


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous; family heirloom. I have always admired people who have the patience to make a quilt of this kind! Well done.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's lovely!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Super great... Love a lot of your Fabrics in there


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice .


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work bet she loves it.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very pretty nice work. 
She'll love it.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I love it! Nice work!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice color placement. It will be appreciated I am sure.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

clairest james said:


> I have a long arm quilting machine. Been try to regulate my stitches for 5 days. So much for machine quilting,do it by hand would be more easy.


Don't give up. Once you get the hang of it you'll love it!!! I recently had to adjust my machine so I could work sitting down on a stool because of a bad back and it seemed like learning all over again. It was worth the effort. I am sure you will get it soon.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love your colors. Beautiful layout.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> I finally finished. when I started this she had a full sized bed. She has had a queen and now a king... she can use it to wrap up in while watching tv.. it is just tied. Thanks for looking!!!!


thank you for showing us that...and that we can still finish years down the line! I made a smallish quilt for my young teen and she's 28 now. Never finished hand quilting it.

For her own children???


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Great quilt! Such pretty colors.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for such kind comments. When I chose the fabric I went with the asian prints they suited her taste. I really like how it turned out for my first. Its not perfect but it is cozy. And it didn't fall apart when I washed it. Hurray!!!!! Hehehe. I worry about that when I crochet, knit or loom. So far all have stayed together.
Any way thank you again.... 

P.S. I sent a picture to my cousin who design quilts she thought it was very nice.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That was a lot of work.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW nice job


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Love your colours. I prefer doing the tie on large quilts also. I have done some by hand with an embroidery hoop, and I have done quilt as you go. Investing in a machine for quilting would be the best idea but then I would probably loose interest. :thumbup:


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Oooooo ~ this is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing better than a quilt to wrap up in. So cozy. Good job.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty and it looks really warm. Nice to curl up with and read a good book!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I've never tried quilt tying....think I need a few YouTube videos.....beautiful quilt x


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you !!!! You have all been so kind with your compliments... thank you for looking!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> I finally finished. when I started this she had a full sized bed. She has had a queen and now a king... she can use it to wrap up in while watching tv.. it is just tied. Thanks for looking!!!!


I love this! Gorgeous. That is the kind of quilts I made when my children were young. They loved to cuddle with then to watch TV or in my daughter's case to curl up and read. I am sure your daughter will love it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very beautiful quilt.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for looking and the kind comments. 

I can wait til I give it to her. She will be surprised it is finally finished. 

Thanks again...mary


----------



## clairest james (Apr 16, 2014)

After2 weeks,i finally got my stiches the way itt should be. I am almost finish quilting it.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I can see all the love that is sewn into this beauty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

clairest james said:


> I have a long arm quilting machine. Been try to regulate my stitches for 5 days. So much for machine quilting,do it by hand would be more easy.


They take awhile to get used to. My friend bought one and worked for two or three months before she felt comfortable with it. It is a professional quilting machine - not sure what brand. She is in business for herself and does a fantastic job. She did one of my king size quilts for me. I only made 5 and then changed to landscape and art quilts but they are on my bed and are perfect for this part of the world.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

So pretty and she will love having something that her mom made just for her.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful quilt, love seeing those posted, since not able to quilt or do many of the craft I enjoyed any longer.

Finally accepting and working on parting with all I have held onto through the years,

At least I can see the beauty of those posted


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments.... it means a lot to me...thank you.


----------

